
I'm 15 and dropped out of school, here's why - joshternyak
https://joshternyak.com/is-highschool-worth-it/index.html
======
verdverm
Tried this, went back to school. Not recommended. Like me, you may be making
this decisions based on arrogance of our own abilities or inflated ego.

Learning is much more difficult without experts. It's rare for someone to get
a job in a skilled trade without proof of formal education. There are more
than book smarts to be learned in shared education settings.

Also building websites and apps is not high paying for much longer. You will
need skills which increasingly require more education.

Suck it up and stick out highschool, and then take some time off before
college to work. Then after learning more about things go back and get college
educated.

Are you even allowed to drop out before 16 years of age?

------
ecpottinger
I watched my brother try this disaster himself. It is in many cases not what
you learnt at school that matters, but the diploma that proves you can learn
from instruction.

If you can not learn the basics at school, then how is an employer going to be
sure that you can learn when he hires you. Without a diploma all my brother
could get was low paying jobs.

There are successful people who start young and work themselves up in
business, but they are VERY self-motivating. It takes a lot of effort and work
to advance on yourself and most people do not have the drive to do it by
themselves.

Be very careful about this decision before you commit to it.

------
hindsightbias
Drop 100% gaming, social media and pot activity this summer and see how that
business goes.

There is a big difference in the outcomes between the truly self-motivated
dropouts I know (who have a PhD or C-level title now) and those who weren't
100% ambitious and self-motivated. For every success, there's a dozen or more
flipping hamburgers, tending bar or working warehouses.

I'd argue anyone facing another year of Covid should just home school/GED, do
a gap year to travel alone or volunteer for Americorps. You can always sell
out to McDonalds or Google later.

